# Will a 98-01 altima alternator fit in 93-97



## brxxt (Jul 11, 2006)

Will a 98-01 altima alternator fit in 93-97?


----------



## brxxt (Jul 11, 2006)

anyone know?


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

They are different part nos. and I don't know what is different.

Troy


----------

